

Intel upgrades to fix SSD performance flaw - ableal
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/779/1051779/intel-upgrades-fix-ssd-performance-flaw

======
timtrueman
It told me I didn't have their drive connected and to call or mail (not email,
what gives?) tech support. Not too pleased with that. I assure you my X25-M
was definitely "connected" to my MacBook.

The URL they pointed me to was <http://www.intel.com/support/9089.htm>

------
quellhorst
The problem with the firmware is that it won't work on a Mac with Nvidia
graphics chipset. You have to boot the cd and SSD drive on a different system.

